# Thomas Murphy on Bible Study



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2007)

Thomas Murphy, _Pastoral theology; The pastor in the various duties of his office_, pp. 110-115:



> INCESSANT STUDY OF THE BIBLE.
> 
> This is a duty which must be placed amidst the very first of all the duties that devolve upon the pastor. We must come back to it again and again and again as we treat of his all-important calling. In that holy office he must study many things, but this most yea, more than all other things put together. We would endeavor to impress this point as strongly as possible. The minister must study the Bible for his own heart-culture ; he must study it for all his official duties ; he must study it until he grows to love the study ; he must study it until he gets his mind saturated with it ; he must study it to keep up freshness and variety in his preaching ; he must study it every day ; he must study it until his dying day.
> 
> ...


----------

